# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی بهترین شغل های رشته انسانی

## سیدرضا بازیار

لطفا بهترین شغل هایی که توی رشته انسانی وجود داره رو بهم معرفی کنید
شغل هایی که هم آینده داشته باشه هم در آمد

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

*لطفا اساتید راهنمایی کنن
*

----------

